# Mon lecteur de disque ne s'ouvre plus....



## debutante (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous

Voila depuis quelques temps mon lecteur de disque ne veux plus s'ouvrir. Il s'ouvre sur 1 cm juste. En gros pour ceux qui se souviennent de la pub il ne tire plus la langue et ouvre a peine la bouche...
Ah oui j'ai un imac g4 macosx 10.4.11

Est que quelqu'un sait si je peux repaer moi meme ou si il faut que j'aille l'amener a réparer

merci par avance


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Mai 2008)

le mecanisme de ton lecteur a l air hs, tu peux toujours essayer d ouvrir le lecteur pour voir si c est reparable, sinon si tu comptes le changer, tu peux le faire par un lecteur / graveur , en IDE ,de pc , c est tout a fait compatible.


----------

